# Welches Spiel zum Testen des neuen PC ?



## Marv8888 (27. Dezember 2018)

Guten Tag, 

in kürze kommt mein neuer PC, bestehend aus einem Ryzen 7 2700X und einer 2080, an. 

Monitor: 27" (68,58cm) Asus MG279Q schwarz 2560x1440 1xDP / 1x MiniDP / 2xHDMI 1.4 - | Mindfactory.de

Ich würde gerne mit einen anschpruchvolles und vor allem schönes Spiel starten, wo sich die Power der Grafika zeigt. 

Ich bin eigendlich sehr offen hätte aber falls es ein RPG wird eines, welches nicht so lange dauert.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Vorschläge

Marv


----------



## Saguya (27. Dezember 2018)

Kauf dir Witcher und spiele es in 4k und sei glücklich


----------



## Sonmace (27. Dezember 2018)

BF5 natürlich  @ ray tracing on


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. Dezember 2018)

Die Tomb Raider Reihe wäre auch ne Option...


----------



## azzih (27. Dezember 2018)

das neue Tomb Raider


----------



## shootme55 (27. Dezember 2018)

Wusste garnicht das auf PCGHX noch andere Games gezockt werden als 3dMark, Blender und Cinebench. 

Ich persönlich liebe Abenteuer, also Assassins Creed. Sollt mit den richtigen Einstellungen auch locker zum Ruckeln kommen.


----------



## pphs (27. Dezember 2018)

noch 10 threads bitte..


----------



## Maverick3k (28. Dezember 2018)

AC: Odyssey


----------

